# E36 Touring Produced In The U.s.?



## BARRY E36 M-325 (May 29, 2004)

Was The E36 Touring (station Wagon) Ever Produced In The U.s.? I Was Told That It Was. But If This Is True... How Come There Were None At Bimmerfest This Last Year In Santa Barbara? Were The Touring's A Limited Production Or Something? I Think They Are Awsome!!! I Wish I Could Get My Hands On One But I Have Never Seen One In Person.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Neither produced or officially imported into the US.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

BARRY E36 M-325 said:


> Was The E36 Touring (station Wagon) Ever Produced In The U.s.? I Was Told That It Was. But If This Is True... How Come There Were None At Bimmerfest This Last Year In Santa Barbara? Were The Touring's A Limited Production Or Something?


No, no they weren't. I don't think you could import one either, since that bodystyle was never available in the US at all.

Spartanburg started out life making 318i E36s for the local market but switched to full-time Z3 production when that car was launched. I don't think it's built a singe 3 series since.


----------



## santiago (Jun 2, 2004)

BARRY E36 M-325 said:


> Was The E36 Touring (station Wagon) Ever Produced In The U.s.? I Was Told That It Was. But If This Is True... How Come There Were None At Bimmerfest This Last Year In Santa Barbara? Were The Touring's A Limited Production Or Something? I Think They Are Awsome!!! I Wish I Could Get My Hands On One But I Have Never Seen One In Person.


I remember seeing a local guy (Montreal, QC, Canada) selling one that I think he had imported or was previously imported. I remember seeing the lsiting on a few places - try a google using "Montreal" and any combination of "touring", "station wagon", "e36" and the years the E36 was available. You might get lucky.

There was also a thread here at Bimmerfest about an E36 Alpina model. That car is really, really sweet.

Edit: Sorry, I just remembered that the local car was an E30 and not an E36.


----------

